# My first dart frog. Need help to identify.



## rob65 (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi there. I have recently acquired my first dart frog. I was told it was a male Leopard Sipps. I need someone to verify this for me so I know for sure what he is. Sorry my pictures are bad but my camera is old. Hi color on his back is more green then pics show. Any info on him would be greatly appreciated. I have and do keep other types(RETF'S,Tiger Legged,Mossy frogs) of frogs now but never one of this kind. Thank you.


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

Looks like a green sip to me.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i second that.


----------



## bricespice (Jan 4, 2010)

i agree. i just saw some green sip's this weekend from reptilesetcetera, and its almost identical!


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

Looks just like my yellow sips. I haven`t heard them being called leopard sips in 10 years.


----------



## rob65 (Aug 27, 2009)

Than you to those who replied. I know he is a male. I was wondering, if I can find them, how many females can I keep with him? Is there any other type that can be kept with him?
Thanks.


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

rob65 said:


> Than you to those who replied. I know he is a male. I was wondering, if I can find them, how many females can I keep with him? Is there any other type that can be kept with him?
> Thanks.


One female unless you have a very large tank, female tincs are very aggressive toward each other. Two males and one female seems to work well most of the time. I remember some discussion a while back that green sips and yellow sips may be from the same population, does anyone know if that was ever resolved? If they are then you could mix the two, but otherwise it is better to stick with one morph per tank.


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Some people keep trios in a 2.1 ratio. But you'll have the best results with a 1.1 couple.


----------



## Taron (Sep 23, 2009)

Definitely not a green I would say yellow sip as well.


----------



## edwardsatc (Feb 17, 2004)

ReptilesEtcetera said:


> Definitely not a green I would say yellow sip as well.


What makes you say definitely not green? I've been working with green sips (Nabors) for about ten years and it looks like most I have dealt with and produced.


----------



## edwardsatc (Feb 17, 2004)

frogfarm said:


> Looks just like my yellow sips. I haven`t heard them being called leopard sips in 10 years.


I haven't heard them called that in years either. I think when I picked up my original trio from Patrick 10 years ago he was calling them Green Leopard Sips.


----------

